# 2010 VW CC Sport 00950 - Central Locking Motor Fault



## Srabai (Jun 12, 2014)

2010 CC sport with 44K on the clock. The rear trunk was not opening with either key fobs, the latch in the back or the button on the drivers side door. I hooked up the VCDS and checked it out. Along with the rear latch, there were brake light, reverse and fog light issues in the back. After some fiddling around with the bulbs and the connections to the latch I pulled out the left side cover to expose the wire bundle that leads down from the trunk. I found that the majority of the wires were cut through due to the sharp edges on the metal where they come out.





I tried to repair them but the fact that every wire is the same size and brown put me off that idea. My local VW dealer actually had a complete replacement harness in stock and I picked it up for $70. Installed and everything started working again. 

I'm just writing out here because there wasn't too much information on it when I checked earlier. 

Thursday,17,July,2014,14:55:00:02361
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0 (x64)
Data version: 20140212


Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 052 0412 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8001862E521204141FF08A0F0E085801
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 78FFF2CC0BDA72DEA37-802D

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

1 Fault Found:
00950 - Central Locking Motor - tailgate (V53); UNLOCK 
007 - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100111
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 47
Reset counter: 146
Mileage: 70728 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2049.14.26
Time: 22:51:00

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000003578399
Coding: F1848F8B40041A0047970F00170000000028FF475C40017C170000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 000 00000
VCID: 336505E0523C5186565-8066

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 955 119 B Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 201109 022 0613 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 130110 054 0402 
Coding: 00209133
Shop #: WSC 05124 

10 Faults Found:
00987 - Lamp for Brake Light; Left (M9) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 186
Mileage: 70796 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.75 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
ON

00988 - Lamp for Brake Light; Right (M10) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 186
Mileage: 70796 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.75 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
ON

00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 186
Mileage: 70796 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 13.00 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
ON

01502 - Bulb for Rear Fog; Left (L46) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 146
Mileage: 70728 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
 Voltage: 12.70 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
ON

01506 - Bulb for Rear Fog; Right (L47) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 146
Mileage: 70728 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.70 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
ON

01518 - Bulb for Back-Up Lights; Left (M16) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 146
Mileage: 70728 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.70 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
ON

01519 - Bulb for Back-Up Lights; Right (M17) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 186
Mileage: 70796 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 13.10 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
ON

00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 186
Mileage: 70767 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 11.60 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 186
Mileage: 70796 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 13.30 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 186
Mileage: 70729 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 9.60 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Great info and thanks for sharing.
Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------

